# Penofin's Marine Oil



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

New mahogany decking with two coats of Penofin's Marine Oil transparent natural brushed on with about one week between coats. 

2 Separate decks. 

Great product and very easy to apply.

Decks are dry in pics. 

Thanks for the recommendation VP!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great job Chris, that looks fantastic!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Looks good - dude.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweet indeed.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There's nothing like an oiled mahogany deck.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great! Natural wood work is so rewarding when done right.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great Neps, actually I think it was a post of yours that put a bug in my ear about Penofin. I just finished a strip and refinish of about 50 mahogany doors using the Brazilian Rosewood Oil. Great product!:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, we've seen the garage floor, and now the F-ing BEAUTIFUL deck, now, as the OTHER Chris says, "Can we see pics of the inside of the house next?"





Do they need wallcovering? :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Well, we've seen the garage floor, and now the F-ing BEAUTIFUL deck, now, as the OTHER Chris says, "Can we see pics of the inside of the house next?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

3 separate houses.

I've posted pics of these interiors. 

As soon as I get a whiff of a paper upgrade you will be my first call!


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Great job on the deck! Looks awesome Neps


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just admiring these pix again, and it looks like this one










is on a golf course. Which makes me, the consumate wise-ass, wonder if Diversers should include a clause in his worker's manual about playing a round while on the clock .............................

Oh the things we did when we were young....................


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

HA! I dont think they would allow us on this one Bill!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> HA! I dont think they would allow us on this one Bill!


WHAT DO YOU MEAN ??? I'm a Blue Blood !!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> 3 seperate houses.
> 
> I've posted pics of these interiors.
> 
> As soon as I get a whiff of a paper upgrade you will be my first call!


I thought they were the same house, I remember you posting this (at least I thought it was) house when It was under construction?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> I thought they were the same house, I remember you posting this (at least I thought it was) house when It was under construction?


 
Nope. Different houses. 

Similar. 6 different models.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Nope. Different houses.
> 
> Similar. 6 different models.


Still gorgeous and I want to see more, just love that style. So tired of western, tuscan, adobe. Love some good wood!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Still gorgeous and I want to see more, just love that style. So tired of western, tuscan, adobe. Love some good wood!


We got good wood in N.E. 

I did a house here in Norfolk that was so similar to those houses Chris posted. Shingles with green trim. Obviously the deck and garage floor warn't as nice.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I need to find some builders who do spec houses like this.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I need to find some builders who do spec houses like this.


The deck with the rock was not a spec but the deck with the railings was.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, Chris, did you do the whole exterior? If so, are those shingles red cedar? And what was put on them, if anything. They also look gorgeous.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nice job, Chris. Is that product spec'd for a wet-on-dry film building application?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> BTW, Chris, did you do the whole exterior? If so, are those shingles red cedar? And what was put on them, if anything. They also look gorgeous.


Yes we do. 

I have posted other threads about the red cedars on this site. 

Cabot's ATO Honey Teak is the product. I dont know if they changed the formula this year but we have stained 6 houses so far this year and they look great and are weathering nicely.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Nice job, Chris. Is that product spec'd for a wet-on-dry film building application?


Trial and error Ken. I have had issues on this site with new mahogany decks being very dry and absorbing stain very quickly. Not much shading at a golf course. I do not like applying a wet on wet two coat for fear of sheen build and future failure. By waiting about a week or two the wood absorbs the oil nicley and accepts a top coat without issue.


----------

